# 5 Organic Fungicides for the Vegetable Garden



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

5 Organic Fungicides for the Vegetable Garden










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## Mamahabu (Aug 12, 2015)

Just a quick question... I started an Avocado Tree this summer, and it's PINK! I was told it is a Fungus that causes this discoloration, so I'm adding Baking soda to it's daily water. What do you think? should I keep trying to save it, or let it go?


----------

